# Sciatica, Anyone had an operation to relieve problems?



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I am in my 5th week of severe sciatic pain. I have underlying disc/facet joint problems with severe degeneration of the lower spine. All my previous problems have been on my left side, trapped femoral nerve, never sciatica until now, which is down the right side. All the drugs I took before left me with chronic gastritis and consequently I am unable to take most of the prescribed medicines.
The pain is almost unbearable most of the time, as I can basically only take paracetemol and use a TENS machine. I manage to do a few jobs around the house then have to sit on a hot water bottle for somewhile until the pain becomes manageable again.

I have just had my second visit to a McTimoney Chiropractor and she said she was unable to do anything for me.

I just wondered if anyone has had to resort to surgery (I really dont want to, but I want my life back) or what other treatments have helped.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I had Scatica several years ago, came on from nowhere and at the time thought i was "done in".. Crying on the floor with the pain, crawling to the toilet,,,, Would not wish it on anyone...

At the time I found swimming to be a great help and as strangely as it came it faded and went.... Hard to understand now how bad it all was..

Good luck on, hopefully, getting something sorted...


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you thought about accupuncture.
I had a session a few years ago for sciatica, worked for me.
Tim


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I have had severe sciatica for several years. I too was ready for surgery, or anything else that would ease the pain.

I asked my GP about surgery, and hes said "Unless you've broken it, don't let a surgeon anywhere near your back!"

It can often make things worse, or result in nerve damage.

All I can recommend from experience is, take painkillers, whatever you can tolerate: ibuprofin is best, but only after food. Then get moving, if you can. Walking, swimming is particularly good.

Sciatica is concerned with the big nerve that runs from the bum area down your leg, but the problem is actually in the spine. Anything you can do to strengthen the muscles around your spine will help support.

Do think about what sets it off. For me, it's the gradient I walk on. If my feet are level, or my left foot is higher than my right, it's ok. If my left foot is lower, or if I step into a pothole with my left, instant agony!

A good supporting mattress can help (we have a memory foam by Ergoflex), Also an ice pack on the lower back, and something that can relieve the pain is this:

Lie on a good supporting mattress on your tummy. Slip down the bed until you can hook the foot of the painful side right over the bottom end of the mattress, hook it up towards the front of your leg as far as you can. Now slide the other leg up under or to the side of you, bending the knee, as far as you can.

This has really helped me, I've even been known to fall asleep in this position!

I hope this helps, I know how much it hurts. Linda.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I haven't had an op but I have previously had sciatica so I can empathise - one of the worst thing I've ever experienced. It did clear itself, the worst within a couple of weeks, then slowly over several months. It did come back occassionally but never as bad as that first incident, and I haven't had a repeat for several years now, but then I didn't have spinal damage.

On a more positive note - I presume you have a Border Terrier? I have two of them - great dogs


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Pollydoodle, I suggest you talk to your GP about medication to protect your gastro-intestinal tract from the prescribed medication to prevent gastritis but allow you to take what was prescribed. Something like Omeprazole can be very effective.

Some but not all people find acupuncture can help with pain relief and it is offerred by some GP's under the NHS so costs you nothing.

I have not had spinal surgery so cannot comment on its efficacy but have needed pain relief so speak there from experience! Good luck and I hope things improve soon!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Didn't have the added complication with discs, but Sciatica was really painful early in year. Went to a highly recommended Osteopath, and after about 6 treatments I was amazed at improvement. Not generally available on the NH, so it does cost. As they don't just look at the problem area, but the whole body, the treatment does take some time. 

I would definitely try this before considering more invasive treatment. It really does work! Try getting recommendations in your local area, and use the best available.

I wish you well, and hope it works as well for you as it did for me.

Gary


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Total sympathy. I have been there and nobody can see or feel your pain.
I tried Osteopathy which had worked before but not this time. My lovely Doctor asked what I would like done and I asked for an MRI scan to determine the exact problem. They discovered the usual ageing spine and a subcutaneous cyst against the nerve.
Oddly, knowing what was going on helped a bit.
A friend was moving home and I explained that I would be of little help but wanted to be involved.
Bending down to pick up an empty cardboard box really hurt but I managed to pass it up to someone above me. From that moment on my pain gradually diminished, after a year of having trouble even going down stairs. For a while I found lifting my arms up high helped until now, after six months I can hardly remember the degree of pain I had been in.
I so hope that like others on this thread, your body may find its own way of recovering from pain.
In spite of the side effects you have encountered with some drugs, it should be possible for your pain to be relieved. 
It is a difficult decision to face surgery and only you know how much quality of life you are having and a discussion with a consultant regarding the prognosis of an operation could help focus your options.
All the very best

Alan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was a permanent sufferer for nearly 20 years and now only suffer very occasionally. I had tried all kinds of medication as well as Osteopaths, physios and chiropractors and was even admitted to hospital for traction which is now not a recommended treatment. 

Nothing worked until my Doctor said he had read something in a medical journal which he said he would try on me experimentally.

Apparently much of the pain is due to muscle spasm and he prescribed me a course of anti depressants. The first action of an anti depressant is relaxation and after a week or so the spasm disappeared. Now - 20 years on - doctors do prescribe this treatment but many are reluctant to do so. The tablets do make you very sleepy so be prepared to chill out for a while with no driving.

You have to ask your doctor as they will not usually prescribe anti depressants for back pain. As a last resort this could be worth a punt. I was prescribed Lofepramine which possibly is no longer available but there are probably others that will do a similar job.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
If your consultant says you need an operation get it done today.
You will wake up pain free and not believe it, it's like a miracle. 
The longer you leave it the more likely you are to have lasting nerve damage.
I fell on ice in 2009 and had a year of physio, xray's etc which when I eventually had an MIR and found the cause to be a L5 s1 disc prolapse my consultant told me the physio was the worse thing for me.
Physio etc can help for a minor disc bulge but it sounds like yours is far more than that. 
I was on mega amounts of pain killers including morphine and struggling to work.
I had an operation in January 2010 and was back at work in 2 weeks on no pain killers and back doing full duties in another 4 weeks.
Unfortunately there was a second disc damaged L4/5that was not thought serious enough to operate on and in May 2011 this quite dramatically gave way and I needed a second emergency operation that has left me with loads of problems, I am now back on morphine and I am in the process of being retired from work because of all the nerve damage.
If they had operated on the second disc in the first place maybe none of this would have happened?
There are risks with the operation as with any but they are small, I wouldn't leave it or you could end up in my situation with it giving way suddenly and causing major damage.
No amount of pins or pushing or pulling will repair a prolapsed disc, the disc has actually ruptured and burst out. Your body may eventually eat the bulge away but who knows what damage will have been done by then.
Please feel free to come back to me if you need any more infomation.
JP


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your replies. The Doctor has now put me on Gabapentin, which I think is a muscle relaxant. Side effects could make me sleepy which might be a bit of a problem if we are away in the van as I do most of the driving!. However, going away in the van is a no no at the moment because of long periods of inactivity (small area) and me not being able to walk very far without extreme pain.

An operation was ruled out oriiginally, thank goodness, but when you are in so much pain you would do anything for it to stop.

If Gabapentin doesnt work it will be back to the hospital and maybe yet another epidural - again very, very painful and take it from there.

I am fed up with a pain in the arse - amongst other places :lol:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pollydoodle said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. The Doctor has now put me on Gabapentin, which I think is a muscle relaxant. Side effects could make me sleepy which might be a bit of a problem if we are away in the van as I do most of the driving!. However, going away in the van is a no no at the moment because of long periods of inactivity (small area) and me not being able to walk very far without extreme pain.
> 
> An operation was ruled out oriiginally, thank goodness, but when you are in so much pain you would do anything for it to stop.
> 
> ...


I have had sciatica for years and years on and off , a consultant injected blockers (whatever they are) which relieved the pain , but , I still get it now and then ,like now ! pushing things sets it off ,and leaning forward like lifting suit case onto airport conveyors sets it off , it's important that you can realise what sets it off , you can I was told by doctor do some thing say 2 or 3 weeks before and feel no pain but then say you bend down and it's tipped the problem over the edge hence the pain , my consultant says he only operates on 3% of patients with back trouble it is better to manage it !!? .As said on above post to help the stomach take Omeprozole on perscription, I take one a day and it lines the stomach against to much acid or something like that! anyhow got me life back from discomfort .

Tony A.

Tony A. ps have a pain free hol.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

have you been prescribed the tri-cyclic anti depressant amitryptaline? My friend found it really helpful in the run up to surgery. I also think (having been the recipient of successful chiropracty) that a simple physio might be more helpful?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Had it for years, comes and goes, find triggers and relievers .

A few of my rules

Don't bend and pull anything , low fridge can be a killer. 
Uneven ground when walking, sand walking is what started mine. 
Holding a childs hand or low trolley when walking is not good. 
Never wear non slip slippers, these are a killer for me, they stop your feet turning when your body does this jars your joint and sets off the trigger. I wear thick bed socks as we have wooden floors sounds dangerous but better than sciatica.

For relief 
As soon as I get a small twinge I take anti inflammatory and stop for an hour if I can. 
Stand on one leg with other bad one slightly bent and just wait for pain to subside. 
When standing waiting relax the muscle in your buttock, you have to do this consciously because when in pain you naturally tighten it.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I feel for you I really do. I hurt my back in 1992 catching an outboard engine that fell off the back of a truck! I then further aggravated it when I slipped on a cover that had been laid on a polished floor.

I had about 8 weeks of physio and all sorts of drugs whilst sitting around at home all day - I got quite depressed as it totally destroys your quality of life, I couldn't stand for more than 10 minutes and couldn't sit for more than 10 minutes.

When I got to see the consultant he asked me if I wanted to get rid of the pain in my back or the pain in my legs, I immediately answered the pain in my legs (top answer) :wink: 

I was in hospital 2 weeks later, had L5 / L6 disks done and some wire put in my spine to stabilise it. They ten closed the cut with metal clips. This was on a Monday, Wednesday I got out of bed and had a shower, Friday I checked out.

Two weeks later I was back diving having had the clips out  

Now, following the operation I still get some pain when I do something stupid like lifting heavy thing poorly, but you soon learn what you can and cant do. Posture is all important as is correct lifting. But these are all things I couldn't have done prior to the Op.

A couple of important things:

Get out of and into bed correctly. Sit on the bed and gradually tilt sideways until your lying on the bed in the correct position then bring you legs up into bed. Roll on to your back keeping the body straight. Once on your back bring your legs up to your chest (or as far as comfortable). This stretchs your spine and takes the pressure of the lower back. Let you legs go back to the extended position whilst keeping your pelvis in the same position. If you sleep on your side keep your body straight so you do not twist when asleep, a pillow helps to keep your back in the right place. 

Getting out of bed - roll onto your side facing the side of the bed, push yourself up to a sitting position whilst swinging your legs down until your in the sitting position. Stand up. I recommend you have help to start, especially with the standing up bit.

Getting out of bed is one of the most important times to get it right as your spin will be relaxed and most likely to get damaged - This works for everyone, don't wait until you have damaged your back. Think about how you do it now :wink: 

Getting in / out of the car is also the cause of damage as we all put one foot in first and wriggle in - very easy to strain your back.

To get in turn your back to the seat and sit down on the seat whilst holding the door / roof. Once sat down slowly turn until your in the car. If need be get a helper to lift your legs in at first. Getting out is the reverse.

You need to ensure that your bed is giving you good support, if your bed is old or soft, get a new one. Yes they are expensive, but you do spend a lot of time in it. Ddon'tbuy a 'hard' bed as it will be like sleeping on the floor, go for one that is firm / very firm but has ddifferentzones. We currently have a silentnight Mira coil 7 which gives good support. We are however all ddifferentand don't rush out and buy one just because it works for us.

You need to visit a bed store(s) and try lots of beds. Go first thing in the morning when they are quite and go in your tracksuit / jim jams (can we have a photo  ) and spend at least 10 minutes in each bed.

Only you can decide on the operation, Im glad I did but there are some risks and it may not resolve your back issues.

Hope this works out for you and your back to full health soon.

Andy


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

I have had sciatica for a number of years and all pain relief I tried from doctors didn't work.
A few years ago he prescribed amitriptyline 10mg tablets, 2/3 per night (which is a very low dose). They are an antidepressant but work as a muscle relaxant, I take 2 at night.

Only thing that has helped me.

Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

So many people have back pain.

My friend has suffered back pain all of his life, when recently it got too bad to cope with, he went to a new doctor. The doctor explained that the pain was due to walking upright, which our backs were not designed to do! 

He left!

Alan


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

Over twenty years ago I had a hysterectomy and straight away I had sciatica, a pain I wouldn't wish on anyone. I couldn't walk a few paces and was in agony. I ended up with a walking stick. I was only 38 years of age. A nurse explained it probably happened when they were moving me about when I was under anaesthetic. After nine months I was given a morphine and steroid injection in my spine. It was at the local hospital in a sterile room. A few months later they gave me another one. At last free of pain. Occasionally I have a blip and can feel a very mild sciatica and if so lay on floor pull both knees together to chest than bend knees feet on floor and lean both knees together over to left as far as poss and then to right as far as poss keeping shoulders on floor. All of the above exercises several times. Do these a few times a day it stretches spine. Good luck.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I had a problem that could not be fixed with the usual routes. Tried everything and even facet joint injections didn't work. Eventually had a wallis device inserted in L4/5 and it fixed it. 7 days hospital and 3 months off work. Now go dinghy sailing again with no ill effects. I'm on gabapentin which helps keep the pain from the residual nerve damage under control. Amytriptyline simply turned me into a zombie but gabapentin has zero side effects. The surgery was a last resort but necessary due to the spur of bone growing into the nerves and had to be removed. Still have pins and needles down my right leg into my foot but it isn't a problem.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been on Amitriptyline for a few years. Just take 10mg before bed. They block pain impulses getting back to the brain. I have some amazing dreams as my only side effect. I alcohol take cocodamol when I am going to be more active. I have a slipped disc and spondelothesis which gives me bilateral sciatica.

Without the Amitriptyline I just couldn't bare the pain. It has also cured my migraine headaches. So has changed my life.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been on Amitriptyline for a few years. Just take 10mg before bed. They block pain impulses getting back to the brain. I have some amazing dreams as my only side effect. I alcohol take cocodamol when I am going to be more active. I have a slipped disc and spondelothesis which gives me bilateral sciatica.

Without the Amitriptyline I just couldn't bare the pain. It has also cured my migraine headaches. So has changed my life.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Pollydoodle said:


> I am in my 5th week of severe sciatic pain. I have underlying disc/facet joint problems with severe degeneration of the lower spine. All my previous problems have been on my left side, trapped femoral nerve, never sciatica until now, which is down the right side. All the drugs I took before left me with chronic gastritis and consequently I am unable to take most of the prescribed medicines.
> The pain is almost unbearable most of the time, as I can basically only take paracetemol and use a TENS machine. I manage to do a few jobs around the house then have to sit on a hot water bottle for somewhile until the pain becomes manageable again.
> 
> I have just had my second visit to a McTimoney Chiropractor and she said she was unable to do anything for me.
> ...


I am in to nearly a year now with same pain as you. In January I am attending a pain management at our hospital. My degeneration started in 2001 and I was given a op called dynesis which is haveing "blocks with screws" fitted at L3-4.This gave me ten years of complete relief. This year pain got worse so back to surgeon and after scans was told the screws had a infection.Had further op which they told me they had removed all the Dynesis !!. Further test afterwards he said He cannot do anymore surgery but next year he might do a probe at L3-4.I feel like I have aged 10 years in one year hence pain management.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I also had it about 5 years ago, it came on from nowhere I just woke up with a twinge that got worse over about 4 or 5 days and like others I was totally disabled crawling round and everything that has been mentioned..

The Doc prescribed Codeine tablets which I took for about a month, I ended up hallucinating with the things and getting cabin fever stuck in one room.. I had physiotherapy from a visiting Physio but that didn't ease anything.

Then one day weeks later it just started easing, and in a week it had gone and I haven't had a problem since.

If there are miracles I certainly had one to get rid of that, I wouldn't wish it on anybody.
ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In your first post you mention using a hot water bottle. You should not be using heat, something very cold is much better. If you do not have the proper freezer bag, use a bag of frozen peas (or similar) wrapped in a tea towel (to prevent a freezer burn).

Luckily I had an excellent Osteopath who eventually got me mobile again but it took years. I have an X-ray which shows my spine twisted and both hips out of joint from the original injury. I have virtually no discs left (they are so badly worn) and my vertebrae are so worn that I am smaller by nearly 2 inches than I was.  

Don't lounge, sit in an upright chair. Drive your vehicle sitting in an upright position as well. Swimming and brisk walking are two good things that help. If the pain is bad, lie on the floor with your lower legs on a dining chair, this takes all the weight off your spine (for a long time I watched an upside down TV this way :lol: ).

If your Chiropractor says he/she cannot do any more, get a second opinion but find one by recommendation.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My daughter is a physiotherapist. She advises great caution in the choice of osteopaths etc as anyone can call themselves that.
A chartered physiotherapist is one that has done 4 years of training to degree level and may be able to, long term, bring your pain under control.
The main thing is that we need a strong core to support our backs and if we do not have one we are liable to get all these problems. Of course, once you have the problem you cannot bear the pain to do the exercise needed!
Hydrotherapy is good if you can get it because the body is fully supported in the pool. 

I do hope you find a resolution.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

teal said:


> Pollydoodle said:
> 
> 
> > I am in my 5th week of severe sciatic pain. I have underlying disc/facet joint problems with severe degeneration of the lower spine. All my previous problems have been on my left side, trapped femoral nerve, never sciatica until now, which is down the right side. All the drugs I took before left me with chronic gastritis and consequently I am unable to take most of the prescribed medicines.
> ...


This Monday last attended a pain management clinic, never been before, saw Doctor and was given a Tens therapy machine along with more pills which I have not taken yet. So its five days using this gadjet and am amazed the pain at L3-4 has gone and leg pain also, this is so good to be true so hope it continues, also last Tuesday saw the surgeon who said he will operate after all by doing a probe above L3-4.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

If anyone can avoid having a back operation I think they should. I had a 'slipped disc' approx 12 years ago and after 6 weeks of permanent sciatica, being in bed for 6 weeks with foot drop, I had a micro discectomy where surgeons removed as much of the broken disc as they could. I then became a statistic, one of the 1 in 10 who continue to have problems. 2 weeks after the first op a piece of the original broken disc got caught on the sciatic nerve again, so after another 2 weeks it was back into hospital for another micro discectomy. The end result of 2 operations so close together was that although the sciatica was gone and the foot drop much better, I was unable to walk for more than a mile or so without shuffling and losing control of my legs, also I cannot carry anything and walk at the same time. I have a dorsal column stimulator fitted in my spine which helps me walk but I can no longer go for long country side walks as I used to. I also have to look where I'm going when walking on holiday or I tend to fall over! The 'messages' do not get from my feet to my brain! 
Do I regret having the op? No, because after 6 weeks of pain and taking morphine I had really had enough.

But, there is no doubt that the consequences were not all good. I now have permanent pain across my shoulders, they tell me that my muscle there has gone into spasm, probably because it has been cut into so many times when I have had the electrodes fitted/modified ( for the dorsal column stimulator). So, more painkillers and Omeprazole to protect my stomach, and also amitripylene.

But, things could always be worse. 

I have enormous sympathy for anyone with back pain.


----------

